# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  اوكسفام: الاحتباس الحراري سيفاقم الأزمات الغذائية

## salihmob

*   اكدت  منظمة اوكسفام الاثنين ان العواصف وموجات الجفاف الاخيرة التي ادت الى  ارتفاع اسعار المواد الغذائية ليست سوى "مقدمة سيئة" لما سيحصل حين يتفاقم  الاحتباس الحراري.
 وفيما يفتتح مؤتمر الامم المتحدة حول التبدل المناخي في  دوربان بجنوب افريقيا، لاحظ تقرير المنظمة البريطانية غير الحكومية  ارتفاعا في اسعار القمح والذرة والذرة البيضاء جراء الظواهر المناخية  العنيفة التي اغرقت عشرات ملايين الناس في الفقر خلال الاشهر ال18 الاخيرة.
 وقالت كيلي دنت من المنظمة ان "هذا الامر سيزداد خطورة مع ارتفاع وتيرة التبدل المناخي وتأثر الزراعة بتداعيات هذا الامر".
 واضافت "حين تؤدي ظاهرة مناخية الى ارتفاع الاسعار، فان  هذا الامر يترجم بصدمة مضاعفة لدى الاكثر فقرا. على هؤلاء ان يواجهوا  اسعارا اكثر ارتفاعا للمواد الغذائية في وقت دمرت فيه الكوارث الطبيعية  منازلهم ومزارعهم".
 وفي 2010، تسببت موجة حر في روسيا واوكرانيا بارتفاع عالمي في اسعار القمح راوح بين ستين وثمانين في المئة في ثلاثة اشهر.
 وفي نيسان 2011 ارتفعت هذه الاسعار بنسبة 85 في المئة مقارنة بما كانت عليه في حزيران 2010، وفق المنظمة.
 وخلال تموز الفائت في الصومال، ارتفعت اسعار الذرة  البيضاء بنسبة 393 في المئة عن متوسطها في الاعوام الخمسة الاخيرة، فيما  قفزت اسعار الذرة في اثيوبيا وكينيا بنسبتي 191 و161 في المئة على التوالي  جراء موجة الجفاف التي ضربت القرن الافريقي.
 وخلال الفترة نفسها، ادت العواصف والاعاصير في جنوب شرق  اسيا الى ارتفاع سعر الارز في تايلاند وفيتنام. وراوحت نسبة هذا الارتفاع  في ايلول وتشرين الاول ما بين 25 و30 في المئة مقارنة بما كان عليه السعر  قبل عام.
 وفي عدد تشرين الثاني من تقرير المراقبة الذي يصدره،  اورد البنك الدولي ان المؤشر العالمي لاسعار المواد الغذائية لا يزال اعلى  من مستواه في ايلول 2010 بنسبة 19 في المئة.
 وذكرت منظمة اوكسفام بان مجموعة الخبراء حول المناخ  اكدت اخيرا ان الاحتباس الحراري ادى الى تسريع وتيرة موجات الحر والامطار  الغزيرة التي تعقبها فيضانات، متوقعة اتساع نطاق هذه الظواهر.
 وفي ضوء هذه المعطيات، دعت المنظمة الدول التي ستجتمع  اعتبارا من الاثنين الى ان تخفض في شكل كبير انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون  وتنشىء الصندوق المخصص لمساعدة الدول الفقيرة.
 وهذا "الصندوق الاخضر" الذي سيتيح تقديم مئة مليار  دولار سنويا للدول الاكثر فقرا اعتبارا من العام 2010، سيكون على جدول  اعمال مؤتمر دوربان.*

----------

